# Whats your favorite washing shampoo?



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey just wondering what are the favourite shampoos out there. Personally i like meguiars gold class however i believe it is not great for lsp. Any recommendations welcome


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Love 50cal Tracer High Gloss Shampoo and it has a lovely smell of cola cubes


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

bigalc said:


> Love 50cal Tracer High Gloss Shampoo and it has a lovely smell of cola cubes


Just checked these guys out and it turns out they are based in Belfast about 20 mins from me! Thanks i will definitely give this a try:thumb:


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Forgot to mention they are in Belfast.
I can highly recommend their precision interior dressing too, as it leaves a superb matt finish and also smells amazing


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Odk Jet


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Duragloss 901


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

evoke said:


> Duragloss 901


+1 :thumb:


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Dooka Wash Shampoo, great cleaning and smells really good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

My favourites at the moment:-

Gyeon Bathe

Obsession Wax Purify...custom scent and colours what's not to like?

ODK Jet

Sonax Red Summer, cheap as chips and nice and slick.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Car Chem 1900:1 Shampoo is excellent. pH neutral too. I won't use anything else.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Car chem's very hard to beat. 


Gonz.


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

Going to order a sample kit from 50cal i think and like the sound of odk jet! Both seemly highly reguarded shampoos, thanks for input so far!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239


----------



## 94OD (Jul 7, 2014)

Zebra said:


> Car Chem 1900:1 Shampoo is excellent. pH neutral too. I won't use anything else.


Another vote for Car Chem.


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Sonax Red Summer has really grabbed me over the past few months! Megs NXT and also autoglanz bubbleicious get a dabble every once in a while.


----------



## citrushund (Oct 8, 2016)

CG Mr Pink


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2016)

Best I've used so far is tied between:

Zaino Z7 Show Car Wash
DoDo Juice Born to be Mild


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Waxaddict pure shampoo is one of my faves at the moment. Can't go wrong with Obsession Wax Purify or Carchem. ODK jet gets a lot of praise also and plan to try this out in future.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Adam's Car Shampoo, Meg's Shampoo Plus, 50cal Tracer High Gloss Shampoo, Auto Glanz Bubblicious and Meg's Ultimate Wash & Wax these are my favourite's in order


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Gyeon Bathe and Dodo Juice Born to Be Mild. But in a last few months I tend to use Bathe more because smell of BTBM is getting a bit overpowering for me.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

bigalc said:


> Love 50cal Tracer High Gloss Shampoo and it has a lovely smell of cola cubes


x2 on this, amazing shampoo and smells great, very slick, lots of suds and a little goes a long way! highly recommend:thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hawkesybaby said:


> Sonax Red Summer has really grabbed me over the past few months! Megs NXT and also autoglanz bubbleicious get a dabble every once in a while.


regarding sonax red summer, it can be got at eurocarparts for good price, Does it foam/sud up well and has it a good ratio? I'm on the lookout for a new shampoo for when valeting, autosmart duet is what I currently use and its not good IMO, really dont like it! my own car i use 50cal tracer gloss and love it


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

euge07 said:


> regarding sonax red summer, it can be got at eurocarparts for good price, Does it foam/sud up well and has it a good ratio? I'm on the lookout for a new shampoo for when valeting, autosmart duet is what I currently use and its not good IMO, really dont like it! my own car i use 50cal tracer gloss and love it


Costs about a 5er with there never ending sales!

Usage wise I use a bottle cap plus the overspill of my heavy handedness.

Suds last 2 cars for me with a top up of water, suds transfer, lubiricty and cleaning power is so good. I can't explain how good it is especially for the price! And the smell is always an added extra.

It's cheap enough to get a bottle and if you don't like just put away for a rainy day!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Bit old school but Megs Hyper Wash for me...


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

50 cal tracer high gloss and carchem hard to beat


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks guys this has been very helpful! Im spoilt for choice here! So will get a few and try to see which i prefer


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Ive used Gyeon bathe over last year awesome stuff, also bathe + and im not overly keen on that though.


----------



## youngwangie (Oct 9, 2016)

i'm on WOWO's Dry Shampoo at the moment very impressed. I'm working on using less reducing it by 1 cap full each wash, 7 in a 10 ltr bucket last time ,so 6 cap's next time. but it's very good


----------



## STRicky (Jun 29, 2014)

Been using auto finesse lather after using megs for years. Got some autobrite citrus pearl to try next but sounds like tracer will be on the wish list now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Gyeon Bathe was the first shampoo I used when I got into detailing, liked it a lot. Currently using Bilt Hamber Auto Foam and that's very good, too


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Bilt hamber auto wash is very good but my favourite that i use daily is nanolex pure


----------



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

Interestingly no one mentioned Gtechniq G Wash. I am not an expert detailer but over the years I used about 4-5 different shampoo and found G Wash is the best. I like the "lubricant feeling" it gives even with high dilution. May be a bit pricey but I love it


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Gtechniq G Wash
Nanolex Pure
Obsession Purify
Carchem 1:1900

All excellent and perform how I want them too. Would recommend all of these.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Obsession purify
Mitchell and King spa

And autoglym bodywork shampoo for the work wagon


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

BH Autowash
Carpro Reset


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Gyeon bathe really good no nonsense shampoo love Swissvax bath u'll want drink it smells that good bit pricey thou. Nought wrong with gtechniq G wash either.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Optimum car shampoo 
Nanolex pure 
Autoglym bodywork shampoo

Current stuff in use 
Have Sonax 2-1 active shampoo ready to try


----------



## gaswizards (Oct 7, 2016)

Ok to report back, i purchased some 50cal hi tracer shampoo and im impressed! It only takes a small amount, smells lovely, suds well and is strong enough to remove stubborn dirt! 
Would recommend this


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

My favourite is Lusso Auto Bathe it really is the best. Then comes carchem 1900:1 and then I'd say waxaddict pure

Dodo BTBM is another gooden as is Britemax Clean max & Wolfs white satin

I like quite a few. If it's sudsy and slick i like it

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## darbo (Sep 21, 2016)

Dodo juice born to be mild


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've not used that many different shampoos but the one that stuck out for me is Wolf's White Satin. I need to get some more as I've run out.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

pxr5 said:


> I've not used that many different shampoos but the one that stuck out for me is Wolf's White Satin. I need to get some more as I've run out.


My choice too although I've got a bottle of BH Auto wash to use up once the White Satin is finished.


----------



## TomJ (Feb 15, 2016)

BH Auto Wash has been my staple but about to use it up so ordered some ODK Jet for something new to try. Supposed to be excellent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Car Chem 1900:1 Shampoo 

BH Autowash

:thumb:


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

euge07 said:


> regarding sonax red summer, it can be got at eurocarparts for good price, Does it foam/sud up well and has it a good ratio? I'm on the lookout for a new shampoo for when valeting, autosmart duet is what I currently use and its not good IMO, really dont like it! my own car i use 50cal tracer gloss and love it


Euge
A tip for duet is to blast the pressure washer in the bucket a couple of times before using it to generate a load of foam this will make it nice and slick to use. I know what you mean by it not being good if you don't foam it it gets a bit grabby and not very slick to use.


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

I find BH auto wash a bit boring with no smell  always end up reaching for waxaddict pure shampoo, M and K spa or now Gary Deans


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Ultima Paint Guard Wash is my favorite!

It was someone at Autogeek forum who claimed that Garry Dean's range of products is in fact Ultima, and I can understand why, these shapoon feels very similar.


----------



## c j h (Oct 8, 2012)

Dodo juice btbm for me.

I'm a huge bilt hamber fan, so I bought a 1L bottle of bh auto wash, and just didn't get on with it, it just felt flat and low susdy, but I always put the water in first, then the shampoo and a blast from the pw, I think I will give it another go though &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Paul.D said:


> Euge
> A tip for duet is to blast the pressure washer in the bucket a couple of times before using it to generate a load of foam this will make it nice and slick to use. I know what you mean by it not being good if you don't foam it it gets a bit grabby and not very slick to use.


Hi Paul, Yes that is how I use it, its not the worst shampoo but don't think I will be buying it again


----------



## Chris H1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Favourite would be Autobrites Banana Gloss but its too expensive now at £40 (when it first came out it was £24 for 5 litres) but my go to shampoo now is Meguiars Ultimate wash & wax after using their Hyper version previous to that...


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Good old Hyper Wash is still doing it for me


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

TomJ said:


> BH Auto Wash has been my staple but about to use it up so ordered some ODK Jet for something new to try. Supposed to be excellent
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won't be disappointed with ODK Jet

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Chris H1 said:


> Favourite would be Autobrites Banana Gloss but its too expensive now at £40 (when it first came out it was £24 for 5 litres) but my go to shampoo now is Meguiars Ultimate wash & wax after using their Hyper version previous to that...


Autobrite BG is a lovely shampoo 
As for megs ultimate wash and wax it's probably one of the worst I've tried. No suds and no slickness

#LSPclogger 😉

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

I really like CarPro Reset. One cap full is more than enough, foams up well, smells good and provides good lubrication. It really reinvigorates my CQUK coating.


----------



## Tylerbrook (Nov 8, 2016)

Juicy details ph neutral shampoo. Best one to date for not degrading waxes


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Odk jet. 
Very nice to wash with. Pure shampoo with no enhancers. 
Love it. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Finishkare Fk#1016 polywash is a favourite of mine followed by Dodo Juice basics of bling .

Mark


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

M&K spa,I tried shampoos from almost every detailing products manufactures,thats the very best.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Blit hamber Autowash or Dodo Juice BTBM.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

rob267 said:


> Odk jet.
> Very nice to wash with. Pure shampoo with no enhancers.
> Love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


What is your dilution ratio 1:1000?


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

Britemax Clean Max - its ph balanced as well


----------



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

Wolf's White Satin, although I'm not too sure if they still make it cause none of the detailing shops seemed to have it in stock recently, you can get it from ebay though


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Waxaddict Pure Shampoo 

or

Angelwax Superior Shampoo


----------



## ganwilliams (Jun 15, 2015)

I think my favourite so far has been dodo juice Supernatural - I found just washing with it and then rinsing reinvigorated shine and beading really well! 

I've tried AF lather, BH autofoam, chemical guys watermelon one (can't remember name!) be a couple of others that I don't think are worth mentioning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

